# Can It Get Any Worse??



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante: Even the Wall Street Journal is singing the praises of designer dogs!! Feel free to send them an email to share your thoughts. :smilie_tischkante:

When a Pug and a Beagle Fall in Love, It's a Puggle - WSJ.com


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Argh!!!:smilie_tischkante:

So annoying!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ughh - I saw someone come into my elevator reading that page and I didn't know what paper it was. My eyes were bulging trying to read the headline. So I think it's time for the real knowledgeable breeders on SM to write some well informed letters to the Wall Street Journal and get the story about designer dogs straight. Any volunteers?
And what the heck is the American's Pet Registry??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

whoops. Sounds like we just lost ground on the puppy mill/BYB fight....:blink:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I watched a program on the Smithsonian channel (I think) over the weekend all about how great designer breeds were. I couldn't stand to watch the whole thing, but it featured the guy that "created" the puggle. Yuck.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't stand these types of news articles! :smilie_tischkante: 

My Mandy is a Bichon Frise/Maltese mix. I purchased her as a 12 wk puppy from, whom I thought at the time, was her breeder......as a purebred Maltese. (It didn't become apparent she was a Bichon until she was much older.) Poor Mandy has the health problems of BOTH breeds. She has the muscular stocky build of a Bichon on little legs. So, she's had two patella surgeries. I've sat in the vet with her so many times in tears.....just wanting to cry.......watching her go through everything. She's our special sweet girl we love and adore. Seeing her in pain....these types of articles really strike a nerve with me! :angry:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

its ridicoulous what they r doing to acquire these doggies , a friends of mines daughter just bought a chorkie , smh . i dont get it .


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> its ridicoulous what they r doing to acquire these doggies , a friends of mines daughter just bought a chorkie , smh . i dont get it .


Omg...a Yorkie and a Chi? :huh: I don't get it. :blink: I love both breeds! But, not together. I don't know much about Chis. But, I do know with a Yorkie, if I were to get one.....I want a really well bred one, so, there's no health issues.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was stunned and speechless when an excellent holistic vet I visited said that Lola would have more problems because she was a purebred. She said in her practice that is what she sees.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't believe people pay all that money for a mix. IMO, another case of the blind leading the blind. I can tell you that "designer" breeds are popular where we live. The ones I see most frequently are the big "labradoodles."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You gotta call'm like you sees um...a hybrid designer mix is a 4 letter word...MUTT!
Like my college professor used to say,you can make a sculpture out of sun dried dog doo and most people will call it "sh&t" but if you promote it right,get a celebrity to buy it...make a fake club to promote it in,people will call it art!

This is a case of making up your own club to legitimize the illigitimate!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You gotta call'm like you sees um...a hybrid designer mix is a 4 letter word...MUTT!
> Like my college professor used to say,you can make a sculpture out of sun dried dog doo and most people will call it "sh&t" but if you promote it right,get a celebrity to buy it...make a fake club to promote it in,people will call it art!
> 
> This is a case of making up your own club to legitimize the illigitimate!


Michelle - I just cracked up at your post. Ain't it the sad truth?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yikes!!! As Bugs Bunny always said: "what a dope, what a maroon." 
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG! This article is incredibly STUPID!

_Ms. Rohde acts as a sort of puppy middleman, paying a breeder in Arkansas to have litters of various hybrid puppies—as well as the occasional purebred—shipped to her Fairfield, Calif., home, where she lists them on her website for $675 to $795—a price often comparable to that of a registered purebred puppy. Ms. Rohde says she works with reputable breeders and ensures that both parents are registered purebreds._

That is called a PUPPY BROKER!! And no reputable breeder would breed for mixed breed puppies! I'm sure they come from puppymills in Arkansas...

_To reduce health risks, Ms. Miller, the Missouri breeder_

Ms. Miller sounds appropriate...Ms. Puppymiller...

_Rosemary Traettino of Ocean Township, N.J., has a Yorkshire terrier, that is now 14 years old and also weighs 14 pounds— much larger than the typical yorkie. But she wanted to be sure her second dog was smaller. _

She wanted to make sure her second dog was smaller, but 14 pounds is not typical for a Yorkie. 14lbs IS typical for a Shih tzu. Seems like crossing a Shih Tzu and a Yorkie would give you a greater chance of getting a 14lb dog again since Shih Tzus are the larger breed. Yorkies should be 7lbs or under...

This whole article is one of the most stupid things I've read in a long time


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::w00t::smpullhair::smpullhair::smscare2::smmadder::smmadder:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

one step forward...three steps back...:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

One of my co-workers sent me the link to this article today. He knows that I occasionally breed dogs and thought I would really appreciate reading such a nice article. He also told me that his friend recently bought a Puggle that he just LOVES. I started reading the article, got through maybe the first 100 words and skimmed the rest quickly as my blood pressure was skyrocketing.

I will write to the WSJ but can't do it just yet because my thoughts and emotions are still out of control and sending an emotional (borderline hysterical) email is always counterproductive when trying to make a point or two. While I plan to focus on the genetic flaws in the article, I am begging and pleading with all of you, too, to send an email. If the only people who write are knowledgeable breeders we are seen as dog snobs who are losing business to the designer dog market. YOU, as educated consumers, need to write as well. I belong to a local coalition of breed rescuers. We work well and closely with shelters, animal control officers, and other rescuers. They gave me some great advice years ago about writing an effective letter ... keep it short (no more than 1 to 1-1/2 pages), focus on only a few points, be matter of fact and factual, and do not become accusatory or confrontational. You want your letter to be viewed as reasonable, informed, polite and to the point. Like I don't want to be pegged as a "dog snob breeder", you don't want to be pegged as an "animal rights whackjob". Won't you please, please consider writing to the WSJ? For those of you who will, the contact info is:

_If you are responding to an article that has appeared in the Journal, please send your comments to Timothy Lemmer, the letters editor, at __[email protected]__. _

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> One of my co-workers sent me the link to this article today. He knows that I occasionally breed dogs and thought I would really appreciate reading such a nice article. He also told me that his friend recently bought a Puggle that he just LOVES. I started reading the article, got through maybe the first 100 words and skimmed the rest quickly as my blood pressure was skyrocketing.
> 
> I will write to the WSJ but can't do it just yet because my thoughts and emotions are still out of control and sending an emotional (borderline hysterical) email is always counterproductive when trying to make a point or two. While I plan to focus on the genetic flaws in the article, I am begging and pleading with all of you, too, to send an email. If the only people who write are knowledgeable breeders we are seen as dog snobs who are losing business to the designer dog market. YOU, as educated consumers, need to write as well. I belong to a local coalition of breed rescuers. We work well and closely with shelters, animal control officers, and other rescuers. They gave me some great advice years ago about writing an effective letter ... keep it short (no more than 1 to 1-1/2 pages), focus on only a few points, be matter of fact and factual, and do not become accusatory or confrontational. You want your letter to be viewed as reasonable, informed, polite and to the point. Like I don't want to be pegged as a "dog snob breeder", you don't want to be pegged as an "animal rights whackjob". Won't you please, please consider writing to the WSJ? For those of you who will, the contact info is:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mary. And this is a supposed respectable publication... or wait, were they sold to the rag producers? Can't remember. I wanted to write but am not sure that I know enough of the "facts" to refute it correctly but I think that if we regular dog owners hit on some of the points that are rather obvious to us, and then there are e-mails from breeders like yourself, it will get the message across. As a financial newspaper maybe they should look more closely into the "business" of puppy mills, pet shops, etc.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> You gotta call'm like you sees um...a hybrid designer mix is a 4 letter word...MUTT!
> Like my college professor used to say,you can make a sculpture out of sun dried dog doo and most people will call it "sh&t" but if you promote it right,get a celebrity to buy it...make a fake club to promote it in,people will call it art!
> 
> This is a case of making up your own club to legitimize the illigitimate!


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: :two thumbs up:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It must be spring puppy-shopping time--

Good Morning America had a long piece on those "designer dogs" today, based in a NY pet store, with hype by the store owner about a mix getting the good traits of each breed. Nobody asked why they don't get the bad traits of each breed instead.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mss said:


> It must be spring puppy-shopping time--
> 
> Good Morning America had a long piece on those "designer dogs" today, based in a NY pet store, with hype by the store owner about a mix getting the good traits of each breed. Nobody asked why they don't get the bad traits of each breed instead.


I think honestly that is the way news cycles work. One newspaper airs a story and suddenly the reporters at the networks "discover" it and on it goes. I woke up to that on Good Morning America today. They were just parroting (aka plagiarizing) the same crap in the WSJ. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> I think honestly that is the way news cycles work. One newspaper airs a story and suddenly the reporters at the networks "discover" it and on it goes. I woke up to that on Good Morning America today. They were just parroting (aka plagiarizing) the same crap in the WSJ. :smilie_tischkante:


Carina - that's exactly how it works. It isn't a story unless it's been in print. Been that way for years. They wouldn't know an original story if it hit them in the face


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Selective*



mss said:


> It must be spring puppy-shopping time--
> 
> Good Morning America had a long piece on those "designer dogs" today, based in a NY pet store, with hype by the store owner about a mix getting the good traits of each breed. Nobody asked why they don't get the bad traits of each breed instead.


Saying that a MUTT ( that is what they are ) inherits only the good of both breeds is being ignorant by selection. We all know we inherit all good and bad!

OMG! this is just horrible!:w00t:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Maltbabe said:


> Saying that a MUTT ( that is what they are ) inherits only the good of both breeds is being ignorant by selection. We all know we inherit all good and bad!
> 
> OMG! this is just horrible!:w00t:


Even a purebred puppy doesn't always inherit the best genes from both the parents...if it did, every well-bred purebred would be the perfect show quality dog LOL. So I don't know why in the world they would think a cross-breed would inherit the best qualities of each breed. :smilie_tischkante: Funny how many of those "hypoallergenic" non-shedding labradoodles have been turned over to shelters after their family realizes it does shed.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The store showed a dachshund - Maltese mix. They said the doxie was very long-lived and the Maltese had a mild personality. They said the Maltese would tone down the doxie personality so ... 

But why wouldn't you be just as likely to get a, umm, ferocious little dog with the typical Maltese lifespan? (I'm not even considering what kind of health the particular parents may have had.  ) I had to wonder if that was a deliberate mix or not. If someone doesn't like the doxie personality, there are plenty of other breeds to chose from. And the mix didn't have the looks that we Maltese lovers love. 

I doubt there will be any long-term follow-up about any of the dogs in these stories.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought this was an interesting read. Turns out the guys that started all this mess regrets it.

Whose bright idea was that? | Science | The Guardian


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow , even he realizes the mess he made.


08chrissy08 said:


> I thought this was an interesting read. Turns out the guys that started all this mess regrets it.
> 
> Whose bright idea was that? | Science | The Guardian


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It's almost impossible to sell pure bred puppies. People want to put out all their money on a mix breed, thinking they are getting a more healthy puppy. :blink: I am having to give away my pure breds and I cannot believe the prices that breeders are getting for mix breeds. And it isn't easy finding the right home when just giving them away.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

What do you call when they breed a *Jack* Russell terrier with a *Shiht*szu?
"designer dogs"? Where I come from, they're called "mutts".

If I wanted a purebred, I'd get a purebred.
If I wanted a mutt, I'd go to the local pound or shelter and adopt one.

These designer dogs should be outlawed.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tina said:


> It's almost impossible to sell pure bred puppies. People want to put out all their money on a mix breed, thinking they are getting a more healthy puppy. :blink: I am having to give away my pure breds and I cannot believe the prices that breeders are getting for mix breeds. And it isn't easy finding the right home when just giving them away.


Oh Tina, that just breaks my heart. If I didnt already have a lot of babies, I'd sure be happy to have one of yours, they are beautiful little dogs.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

mss said:


> The store showed a dachshund - Maltese mix. They said the doxie was very long-lived and the Maltese had a mild personality. They said the Maltese would tone down the doxie personality so ...


This is a big myth that crossbreeds will only get the good parts/genes from each parent. 

Each puppy will get 1/2 gene from the mother and 1/2 from the father - there is NO mechanism that chooses just the good genes. Drives me crazy that reporters are SO inaccurate and people don't think about it logically. It's like saying - my mother has blue eyes and my father has blonde hair so of course I will get blonde hair and blue eyes... when both are recessive traits (i.e. must get 1 copy from both parents). 

With Crossbreds you can get puppies that look more like one parent, look something like 1/2 mother and 1/2 father, look more like the other parent and everything in-between. It's a lucky dip!

In fact there are alot of issues with crossbreds if the parents are very different structurally - parts don't fit together as well if the knees are maltese-like but the leg-bones Pug-like... also why you often see pug crosses who's tongues are too long for their short muzzles.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I just saw a classified newspaper ad for "Registered" Morkie puppies.....LOL!! I didn't realize anyone recognized mutts as a pure breed of any sort, so how can they be "registered"? Well, when one considers that there are SO MANY registration entities out there, I can see why...heck, you don't even need to own a dog, per se, to register your 'canine cocktail' with the APRI (American Pet Registry), and then there's the ACA (American Canine Association) that lets anybody who even has an _imaginary_ dog register it at their site.....whatever. And yes, these breeders charge every bit as much for these mixtures as a purebred breeder charges for a genuine purebred animal and folks will pay it. Ugh.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aprilb said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: :two thumbs up:





michellerobison said:


> You gotta call'm like you sees um...a hybrid designer mix is a 4 letter word...MUTT!
> Like my college professor used to say,you can make a sculpture out of sun dried dog doo and most people will call it "sh&t" but if you promote it right,get a celebrity to buy it...make a fake club to promote it in,people will call it art!
> 
> This is a case of making up your own club to legitimize the illigitimate!





Snowbody said:


> Michelle - I just cracked up at your post. Ain't it the sad truth?


Well, now ... I don't know about dried dog doo being art work. I suppose anything is possible. I mean ... what about Kerry's fluff baby girls! They are very artistic when they pee ... hearts are pretty popular, too! You have to admit they do great art work! :HistericalSmiley: 

On a more serious note ... I hate the hype for designer dogs. Why can't a dog be loved for just who he/she is ... and, for the conditional love they give us. I know I can look terrible ... and, yet, Snowball will still cuddle up next to me and shower me with kisses. I've always told Snowball that if he were bald ... I would love him no less. Yes, he is adorble looking ... but, that is not the main reason why I am totally in love with him. 

I have mixed emotions for the Walmart commercial with the two mechanics holding their toy dogs. I smile watching the manly mechanics lovingly holding their toy dogs. However, there seems to be a mixed message ... that one has to be rich to have a toy dog. (by the way ... I don't like the label *toy dog* either ... because they are not toys) There are some rich folks out in this world who are not going to properly care for a dog. And, then there are some people who are not rich ... but, who WILL care for a dog in a responsible way ... no matter how much the dog costs. And, chances are that many not so rich folks ... will adopt a toy breed rescue. So, I guess what I'm trying to say is that I feel the Walmart commercial can send a mixed message ... that by having a toy dog, one might feel as though they are now part of an elite society group. (I have close rich and close not so rich friends ... and, all of their friendships are priceless to me)


----------

